# Revealing your "Hotpsots"



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Having read some of the posts lately, regarding the catches people are making, and where they're coming from, I can fully understand why Walter, Dadru, MrM, Coolwater, Mojo, Trane, Fish4Wall, BKR, Dewey and others are getting &**^%ed' off at the influx of people fishing the spots "they discovered" I can fully unstand that, I respect you guys not wanting to give them up, I for 1 wont ask people for exact locations and bait usage that people are catching on, more along the lines of a general direction to an area, simply because I dont know the area(s) involved, and I am just looking to get some insight of where i can go and fish, when i get there, i'm sure i'll find my own hotspot, which i think most people should when they get told of an area, If i have fished anywhere good, i dont mind telling everyone on here, but i'd get pretty pissed if all of a sudden there were 10 people fishing that area and taking fish out rather than C & R

Anyway, enough of that, I personally want to thank all u guys who have PM'd with your tips and locations on where to go


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Studies are coming in for the saltwater folk that have been in the works for years. The results are getting national coverage...mostly because of reporting requirements on species taken. Here's the latest:

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/5830700/

Too bad ohio freshwater has no way to get these numbers on our sports fish....Bet it would change both how people fish and who takes what......


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The members of this site have never been required to disclose their favorite fishing locations. I personally do not reveal many of my favorite spots, and as a "rule" never post a report on a spot "given" to me by someone else. However, I understand that unless it is a private body of water, everyone that has a valid fishing license is entitled to fish "my" spots! Many people have no problem divulging very detailed information about their favorite fishing locations. This is a fishing site, and it is up to each individual to decide how much information they want to share.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Like before, I'll leave this thread in this section, please keep from posting the same thread throughout the site  It would be a major problem if alot of members did this. No problem, just a reminder  Plus, it is in the TOS rules  .CATKING


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always been willing to give out about as much information as anyone would want as far as where i'm fishing, what i'm using for bait, how i'm fishing it, and what i'm catching. I have no "secret" hotspots...but if anyone has told me a spot or bait in confidence, i make sure i don't let anyone else know about it. Then again, i basically only fish for carp these days, and the only people who would want to try one of my "hotspots" is someone i probably already fish with.


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

I have found that when someone did share one of these hot spots, I really didn't do well there, If I could even find them. I guess the fished moved that day (LOL) I did find the information on baits used and techiques most helpful, I like to find my own hot spots, and what I found, in my 42 years of fishing, they might be there today but gone tomorrow. I love this site and I love any and all info I cant get here. So to the veteran's with the hot spot's. " To share or to not share that is the question? Just alittle help is all I ask.


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

freely recieved , freely give is my way of life , its there for us all to enjoy , God so loves a cheer full giver that he will open the flood gates of heaven an poure out a blessing the you will have hardly room to recieve it.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Nicely said cat daddy..............Rich


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm with cat daddy too.

Steve


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I did not mean to step on some ones fishing line with my posts. I like to explore for fish. Small stream fish only have a little area that they travel in during summer. I will fish a place until I know that a large fish is setting behind something in a certain hole. Once I know where it is I will not fish for it to often. 
I will tell people that an area is procutive though to see if they can have the same fun I had in finding the fish. Shoot I would be willing to take them. I can say that I have never knowingly given out someones spot to anyone else nor will I ever unless they say it is ok. I mostly fish alone, not by choice just have not found people that are willing to put in the same effort. I do understand Roosters point. Once bitten twice shy. 
 Hey, Irishfisherman I was not complaining about my "spot" being given out. I was the one giving it out. 

have a good hook set


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I catch most of my fish in the water, in fact, now that I think about it, all my fish were in the water. 
The fish move, so therefore the spots do also ! 
I'd be real leary of posting any hotspots on streams or small rivers (in public forum). One guy with a few trot lines could fish it out in a matter of weeks if not days.
On the big river, I cut down an illegal trotline our last time out, no tags on it and it was off a piling-not the shore as required. There was about 7 channelcats on it, their mouths all cut as they've been on it obviously for several days or longer. Anyhow, in a creek, all the fish sooner or later would have to pass a trotline. Ask Ricky about some fishfrys from his local (former) fishing hole...


----------



## Mr.Grub (Apr 26, 2004)

Walter Adkins said:


> Hey, Irishfisherman I was not complaining about my "spot" being given out. I was the one giving it out.


While I think that you are sincere in not wanting to causes any harm, I feel that you are wrong in your assumption that it is "your spot". I'm sure that there are others that fish that same area that feel that it is "their spot" also. When we find productive areas that hold fish we should not assume that no one else fishes there. By all means tell your fieinds and family about "your spot" but don't tell the world about it unless you are prepared to lose "your spot" and "our spot".

Marc


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

That we live in but it is reality. The more people know of a spot, the more people fish it, the more meathunters come to it, the more fat lazy littering slobs come to it, and we all know what happens to some of these spots. They get fished out, closed down due to troublemakers/litterers, etc. The problem with telling anyone is that most likely they will tell someone, then they tell someone, and on and on. That goes for your friends too, I have been burned by this one before. 

I don't want to come across crass or anti religion, but catdaddy, and the rest of you guys, God isn't there when those 30lb flatheads are being sold to paylakes, those 18" creek smallmouths are being taken home so some clown can show his friends, and that school of 13 and 14 inch crappie are being pillaged by some meathunters that already have more fish in their freezer than their family will eat in 5 years. Maybe God would want you to protect these fine fish by quietly respecting them to yourself.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok, well here is my opinion on sharing "Hotspots". If someone were to share a hotspot that they know of with me, I will ask if it is okay to share that info with others, and respect their answer. I however, have no problem sharing any of my spots that I discover with anyone. I don't own the lake, and even if I did, all I would ask is that they C&R. I derive pleasure from sharing my knowledge with others. If someone fishes a great spot that I told them about, and they end up catching a HUGE fish... Hooray for them!  I feel their excitement, and feel pleased that I contributed to their success. 
Also, I have learned that hot spots change from season to season, month to month, day to day, and even hour by hour. Hotspots are definitely not a consistant thing with so many variables to consider. 
And another thing that I learned... If an area of a lake tends to attract a certain species of fish of a certain size, than obviously the conditions were right in that specific area of the lake to maintain and nourish that type/size of fish. (Otherwise, that fish would move into another area that would) So, if 1 fish is caught from that certain area and not put back, then, because this area is condusive to this type/size of fish, it won't be long till another fish equal in size, replaces the fish that was taken. I'm not an expert on this, but this is what was explained to me, and it makes sense. 
My opinion on hotspots is that they are just too inconsistant to ever be dependable. I think that the more knowledgable you are of fish, their preferred habitats, personalities, feeding habits, spawning behavior, migration routes, etc... the more success you will have in finding "hotspots"... well, at least for a day anyway...  

Happy Fishing!
Reel Lady (Marcia)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't mind helping others catch fish. That's what it's all about with me. I rarely reveal exact spots in posts. I'll tell you what lake and what bait is working, but it's up to that individual to figure it out. 

The sharing of information that will improve people's fishing experience is what it's all about.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great post shuvlhead1, I agree 100 percent!


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Shuvlhed" TOTALLY"..

Inviting someone to a good spot to fish with you is a way of meeting new members and watching someone have success who previously has had none..It's not a bad thing but when i return the next time and that person is fishing my spot i get pissed..At least call me and ask if i want to join them for some fishing..This has happened to me more then once..So to giving out information on locations " i do not" anymore..Does not mean i will never but i will be cautous...

If someone invites me to there hot spot i would return the favor..But i don't have to worry about that for that has not happened..I did go out to meet Katfish last year but we had our lines crossed and we missed each other..

I have had at least 20 people want fish my spots ,not one wanted to return the favor ,,hmmm sad..As recently as 2-3 weeks ago i got a p.m from someone who wanted help fishing the GMR and i gave them the information they seeked...To this date they did not return a p.m saying Thanks for the help..Well im straying all over the place with this post and it's boring most of you so it's time to end it..

Insane------------out


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Finding the spots that produce is 80% of the battle. It may take you two or three seasons to actually find a spot that produces consistantly. The RRP has walked many many miles in search of bassin and cattin spots, and it burns us everytime when we come back to a particular area and see people in those areas. The RRP typically seeks out "deep in country" spots to avoid pressure, and meathunters.......... now some of our spots may have become known to others by second, third or fourth hand conversation........so we are pretty tight lipped about our spots. Grant it, you can never really own your spot on public waterways.......... but we do go to great measures to protect what we have labored to find......... its sad this has to be this way....... but as said many times in this thread its a fact of outdoor life now-a-days. To me, if you cant go out and find your own spots on trial and error then whats the use? Seems lazy to me.........and to revisit a area that someone has shown you without that person or at least the attempt to invite that person is just wrong...........but again we dont live in a world that lives by the same ethics and morals that was around 20 years ago do we.........


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Well said my River Rat Pack brutha! Right on the money. Shuvlhed1 and Insane -- good posts as well... 

I suspect most of the replys in this thread saying "I love to share" and "there is no such thing as a hotspot" are NOT, I repeat NOT, referring to RIVER FISHING. Lake spots are totally different than river spots.... All areas of lakes -- for the most part -- are shared and known by everyone fishing the lake. Everyone goes across the same water with the graph on, sees the same structure, etc. There are only so many coves on a lake, most are filled with boats and people fishin. Not so with rivers -- if and when you find an out of the way or not so obvious area that produces you do not voluntarily want to bring a lot of attention to it ... or it will be full of trash and empty of fish!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont really have to worry about people finding my spots anymore, I am down to just a few, thanks to the actions of others who have trashed private land..The spots I have are fished hard, and that is why I have had a crappy year, this is river fishin ..Like THARRIS said lakes are different.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear that JimmydaCat !! All my smallies are in somebodys belly  Not that they were MINE  ........ DA KING !!!


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

We all have run across those that will take every fish no matter what kind or size. And I'm sure that there are some viewing right now that will do the same if they hear of "our honey holes". So when someone happilly tells of their experiences includeing the location, I wonder how many meat eaters show up having read the post. Not all 200 members are replying and playing fair. but are reading every word we type. I'm from the old school. I'll share if you'll share and usually one on one. There is nothing I hate more then to be catching and pretty soon I start getting crowded out by those who think they can just plop down next to me without an invite. Seen a few fights start that way. I've read a few of my spots disclosed only to notice more then usual traffic flow. Not to mention the increase of litter. I had to laught at my brother one time. A family of the most rude, nasty vulgar people happened upon us at a spot he only shared with me. They ask him if he was doing any good. He laughted, Hadn't caught a fish there in a while. What was he using for bait? He gave them the wrong answer. He said he didn't really care, just there for the nature. It wasn't long after they moved on that the fish were a hitting hard. He took a couple and released the rest for another day. a buddy once told me the word angler meant liar.


----------

